# Kohler DTV shower.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I started working on this bad boy today. Pictures of the parts piled up in the corner, and my progress after about 1 hr of reading. Im using pex on this stuff. Will post more pics of the progress. It has a light Panel that is going in the ceiling, with 4 sprays in it. Im installing that componet tomorrow. The light changes color. It is very cool.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a hand in one of those for one of those extreme home makeover deals.

definitely interesting.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That's alot of Kohler Boxes


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Kohler shower valves with a American Standard faucet. Why?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Kohler shower valves with a American Standard faucet. Why?



Thats a Mexico standard Trip waste for the Whirlpool that is going back for a refund, i told the HO it is garbage.:laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Please keep us up to date on this one RSP, I am anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Look forward to the progress pics on that, have a homeowner debating between that or a grohe system.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Has anyone done the moen system yet? THis ? might need a new thread.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Where do I feed the quarters in at?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

The instructions for those really suck when it comes time to fire it up. The factory temp is at 86 degrees, well the 2 I did were. And when you try to fire it up it will come on for a couple seconds and shut down. You manually have to adjust the default temp lower if there is no hot water yet. Then everything will work. Then go through and program which head works for what. That part is easy.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on that.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Todays progress. Light panel install. It was a PITA.:furious:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

More Pics

View attachment 2919


View attachment 2920


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks sharing and keeping us up to date RSP


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Did you find those brass pieces that snap up in the rain head that hold on by one phillips screw to be a pain in the azz? Sometimes I can get them to snap right in, other times I can't get them in for anything. They seem harder in the rain head then the body sprays for some reason.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Did you find those brass pieces that snap up in the rain head that hold on by one phillips screw to be a pain in the azz? Sometimes I can get them to snap right in, other times I can't get them in for anything. They seem harder in the rain head then the body sprays for some reason.


I had one nipple that was just a hair out of square with the light panel. that one was the only one that was tricky. had to use a little bit longer nipple too, after i realized that the orginals were too short. If youll notice, i made my own bracket out of the 2x4s. I threw that garbage that kohler provided out the window.:yes: It is a nice bracket, but not designed for pex. ALL and all, it was a simple install. My pressure loops are not symetrical, and i really didnt care, but they are 2 indepndent pressure loops, even though ports 5 and 6 on the port block, run contiously with out any sequences available. That is the set up that he chose, the Downpour set up.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

pics don't work



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> More Pics
> 
> View attachment 2919
> 
> ...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Second try at pics.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My boss picked out a Kohler *car wash *type shower set up. I am supposed to start it Friday. I will post pix in a new thread..


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks good, thanks for the update. 

I see that your using galvanized nipples, have you ever had problems with them, like rust?? I have always used brass ones.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What he said :yes:



ESPinc said:


> Looks good, thanks for the update.
> 
> I see that your using galvanized nipples, have you ever had problems with them, like rust?? I have always used brass ones.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Not that I am aware of. This fixture will always be in a downward angle, so for it to hold water, and rust the nipples will probably not happen for a very, very long time. I use galvo on all my mop sink faucets, silcocks, T&S valves, and water ever else requires a nipple. Never used brass. come to think of it, I dont think anyone around here does.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hope you have a tankless hooked up to that.....or 5 50 gallon heaters..lol


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

jrplumbing74 said:


> Hope you have a tankless hooked up to that.....or 5 50 gallon heaters..lol


The HO is going with a tankless. Not that it is my problem if he didnt go that route. Hes going with a Rheem.:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

so is it up and running now?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

NO, they have to do the tile and wut not. The light panel was installed into the exisiting ceiling. Once the power and and other things are done, i do plan on doing a test run with it, before the tile goes on.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Why why why are you using a galvy nipple???? they rust rust rust...why not use two copper male adapters and a short piece of pipe and make a nipple?
Now go back and change those before sombody sees them.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i would use brass nipples too, just to be sure there isn't a problem later.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Brass nipples? You guys are serious about that huh? I will ask my supplier tomorrow if they even carry brass nipples, enough to re-stock my nipple tray for all you aniti Galvo natzis.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Brass nipples? You guys are serious about that huh? I will ask my supplier tomorrow if they even carry brass nipples, enough to re-stock my nipple tray for all you aniti Galvo natzis.


Sorry but I didnt want to jump on the band wagon. But i have to now. Yes I always use brass nipples.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You guys need to understand, I have done things the way that they have been done around here for years. Which is why I love this site so very very much.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Rockstar,
up here, the galvo reacts with the hard water and the i.d. rusts away in a couple of years. In Chicago, with Lake Michigan water, they last for years and years, but out here, it's a death sentence. Our fitters use a lot of s.s. and we have a conex full of fittings left over from jobs. I have gone thru and loaded my 1/2" and 3/4" nipple trays with half black and half stainless. The stainless also acts as a dielectric between copper and galvo to boot.


----------



## amh112181 (Sep 3, 2009)

Up here I see brass everywhere, Because our water sucks


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, we wrapped this job up last week. Passed all finals on gas and plumbing, no problems at all.(as usual) I only took a few pic's of the thing, I was not that impressed with the final product. The HO did the tile.
Crappy pics. Just not happy with it at all.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Why were you not happy with the end product? Nothing special? unnesissarily complicated? cheap material? I am curious to know. I watched the sales video that they have on the website, looks interesting. But does it really function like that in real life?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

markb said:


> Why were you not happy with the end product? Nothing special? unnesissarily complicated? cheap material? I am curious to know. I watched the sales video that they have on the website, looks interesting. But does it really function like that in real life?


Yes, it really functions like that. It does everything they show. Very nice.


----------

